# U.S. GOpen™ of Snowboarding at Ski Sundown - March 14th



## jarrodski (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.snowboard-mag.com/content/magical-go-go®-and-pom-pom®-present-us-gopen™-snowboarding-34646

check this out


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2009)

Jarrod - you guys just kill it with unique events. I love the bumps and all, but you guys really know how to go beyond just skiing and snowboarding and make Sundown just a fun place to be! My little one loved Wild West Day. Nice job. Can't wait for "S7"!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> http://www.snowboard-mag.com/content/magical-go-go®-and-pom-pom®-present-us-gopen™-snowboarding-34646
> 
> check this out





> GET READY FOR THE ON-SNOW FREAK SHOW! March 14th 2009 will mark the first annual U.S. GOpen™ of Snowboarding at Ski Sundown in New Hartford, CT. The U.S. GOpen™ is an open invitation event that will bend your cranium with original on-snow antics for all. The Laugh-Pipe™ jam *will be held in Southern New England’s only mini pipe* modeled after the halfpipes of yester-year complete with highway hits and jibs.



mini-pipe??? that's not lame!  ;-)


----------



## danny p (Mar 6, 2009)

mini-pipes rock!  more places need to jump on that bandwagon.  not everyone wants to air out on 20 foot walls!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2009)

danny p said:


> mini-pipes rock!  more places need to jump on that bandwagon.  not everyone wants to air out on 20 foot walls!



+1  

Spending almost all my on hill days at an area fortunate enough to have both a mini pipe (8 fooot walls) and a superpipe (18 foot walls) - there's ALOT more folks using the mini than the super on a daily basis.  The superpipe when used "properly" tends to be filled with Mount Snow Academy kids and skiers/riders doing some type of photo shoot


----------

